# Oil Filters



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

im going to change my filter and oil this weekend, so what should i do , im putting Moble 1, and Engine Restore in but i have a K&N filter i put on 2800 miles ago , and its not on the box but i wonder if i have to change it , and if so what other filter is really good out there, i dont race often, just the occasional stoplight race with a civic, so it dosent have to be hardcore.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

mobil 1 oil filter's work really well. Either that or oem nissan oil filter


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If you love your sentra, use a nissan oil filter...


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Do Nissan Dealers use Castrol GTX and Nissan Filters?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Oil's vary.*

Different dealers use different oil brands. All use OEM filters as should you due to the anti drain back valve.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah now that I have a local dealer I'm going to start taking it there for oil changes. I took it there last week and I guess the last place that changed my oil really used some crappy oil because my car is running different.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *Do Nissan Dealers use Castrol GTX and Nissan Filters? *


From what I understand, it is recommended by Nissan (possibly required by contract) that all Nissan/Infiniti dealers use Castrol products. I do know that the 4 local Nissan dealers and 1 local Infiniti dealer do use Castrol products only.

But I also think that it might be up to the independently owned dealerships if they want to use it or not.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

That's fine with me. That's what I use anyway. Last time though a friend of mine who works at a shop changed my oil and forgot I asked him to use the Catrol GTX that I left for him in the trunk. So I ended up getting some other oil and it's probably all in my head but I can tell the difference. And I have heard that OEM filters work the best because of their design.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I use mobil 1 Synthetic (I've read previous posts that everyone says it's the best).. and I just get an oil filter with an anti-drainback valve (Fram now makes one) I've also heard that populator has one too -- but if you want that peice of mind go straight out OEM nissan (me personally I use fram w/ anti-drainback.. but that's only because the nissan dealership charged me 13 dollars for 4 plastic grill clips so I refuse to go back to them for parts again  ).
Tommy


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah I don't blame you. Sometimes dealerships are crooked. You got to watch some of those guys.

_Disclamer....There are good people at Nissan Dealerships.

Like I said before it may be all in my head, but I know for sure that the other places I was taking my car did not just anti-drainback filters. My car really seems to be running better. Even if it is all in my head, I've always heard that "Perception is Reality"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

No I noticed a difference when I put the one with the anti-drainback valve in my car as well (b/c I read on this site that it wasn't good not to have one). That is.. unless it's all in my head too?


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

I used to work at a Nissan dealership and have done far too many oil changes...  

My advice, honestly, is to do them yourselves if you have the time. They're not hard and they're a great way to learn about your own car. You have total control over what is done to your car and what is used.

The dealership I worked at used Castrol GTX and used 2 types of Filters. The Nissan OEM ones and Napa Silver filters. If you came in and paid the 22 or so dollars, you got an OEM one. If you came in with a "discount" sheet and got the $16.95 you'd get the Napa Silver. This wasn't stated to the customer... the discount paper simply said "genuine filter". Obviously it was written to be misleading. I had a real problem with that as I'm a Nissan enthusiast, but management told me on many occasions that 99.9% of people don't care and won't know the difference (which unfortunatly is probably true). The general concensus among techs was that the OEM filters were good, but the Napa ones were crap. But management makes the decisions, not the techs.

I personally use several different brands of filters on my cars. OEM, Mobil 1, Bosch, and Purolator Pure One. All of those are high quality filters. The Mobil 1 and Bosch seem to be identical from as far as I can tell... but the Mobil 1 is about twice the price.

I use Mobil 1 in my '96 but use Castrol GTX in my '93 and in my '00 Civic Si. IMHO Mobil 1 is overkill for nearly all of the people who buy it (including me). If it makes you happy to buy Mobil 1 then you can be comforted by the knowledge that it really is a better oil for most cars... but on the other hand, you'll probably never see any of the benifits of using Mobil 1 over GTX, so it's up to you weither you see it as insurance or a waste of your money. An oil cooler would be a much better investment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks like my next oil change will be a Bosch, hehe. I still like my mobil 1 oil though -- gives ya peace of mind


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I have changed my own oil a few times but after driving over town to get an OEM filter and oil or ordering it, the financial cost and time cost weigh out to be the same. As long as my oil gets changed for $22 at the dealer with Castrol GTX and a OEM Nissan filter, I am ok with paying for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah, but you *know* some guy who didn't care didn't just barely put the filter on .. overfill.. or any of that other garbage when you do it yourself . But I agree, sometimes I want to take it and get it done too -- I just never do


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah I know what you are saying. Like its 4:45 on Friday and all BillyBob the mechanic can think about is going home and crackin' open a Busch Light. If I had ramps and everything I needed I would do it myself. But I also need someone to grease the lube points and I don't have a grease gun either.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Well there are ups and downs to taking it into a dealership. It all really depends on who you get. You could get a slacker that isn't professional and doesn't care about you, your car, or his job, or you could get someone who takes his job a lot more seriously, takes pride in his work, and will do a good job. It's really luck of the draw.

I choose to do it because I know I'll do a good job... and if I forget to tighten down the drain plug when I'm done, I know who to blame.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh I totally understand you.

It makes it easier when it is your fault and not the fault of someone you don't know or have never even seen.


----------

